# Cuda and Jack RIP



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I finally found a scanner and have some pictures of the two dogs I have posted about. Cuda and Jack stole my heart when they came into my life and broke it when they left my life. Their absence has been really tough for me to handle. They were more than dogs to me, they were equals. Until we meet at the bridge Cuckoo and Jackie, I love you always. Rest in Peace. Tell me what you guys think!!!!

This is Cuda as a pup














Cuda looking tough







Cuda on the river bank







Cuda in the sun at 12 years old


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He was so handsome. I'm so sorry for loss. It is the hardest thing to endure. The loss of a friend. My heart go out to you Christain.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Christian, he is gorgeous, gorgeous boy, RIP Cuda, you were well loved and we will all do a jig at Rainbow Bridge my friend, he really is a gorgeous guy, love his markings and that face in the second pic, pricless


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! What a beauty he was!  Sorry for your loss. Dogs like that can never be replaced.  Glad he lived a long good life!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, Cuda was so handsome! I love hims! I am bawling right now looking through them, he just looks so much like White Dog. I can't even imagine what life is like without Kangol. I am so sorry for your loss and admire the fact you are such an active person on this forum; I am not sure I could handle it quite yet. You had two striking babies and I can understand how it broke your heart when they left this world. They lived long, great lives, although I'm sure it went by all too fast for you. I would love to see more pictures of Cuda and Jack!!! RIP baby dogs!!! Thanks for sharing, Christian!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> He was so handsome. I'm so sorry for loss. It is the hardest thing to endure. The loss of a friend. My heart go out to you Christain.


Thank you Sharon, Cuda was my first real dog and was the sweetest most attentive dog I ever had. I thought he would live forever. He was truly beautiful! He had an almost perfect conformation till the day he passed.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Christian, he is gorgeous, gorgeous boy, RIP Cuda, you were well loved and we will all do a jig at Rainbow Bridge my friend, he really is a gorgeous guy, love his markings and that face in the second pic, pricless


Thank you Tye, Cuda would have appreciated the compliment as I do now. He was extremely people friendly, anything friendly. We went through alot together and his birthday is tomorrow, can you believe that. Not really in any hurry to get up tomorrow morning, ya know? I miss him.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Wow! What a beauty he was!  Sorry for your loss. Dogs like that can never be replaced.  Glad he lived a long good life!


You are right. Cuda will never be replaced. They say you never forget your first love, well they are correct. Thank you for the kind remarks.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very gorgeous! I am a sucker for a B&W. RIP sweety.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Oh, Cuda was so handsome! I love hims! I am bawling right now looking through them, he just looks so much like White Dog. I can't even imagine what life is like without Kangol. I am so sorry for your loss and admire the fact you are such an active person on this forum; I am not sure I could handle it quite yet. You had two striking babies and I can understand how it broke your heart when they left this world. They lived long, great lives, although I'm sure it went by all too fast for you. I would love to see more pictures of Cuda and Jack!!! RIP baby dogs!!! Thanks for sharing, Christian!


Lauren, when you first posted a pic of Kangol, I said he reminded me of Cuda. Now you say the same thing. This forum has been a blessing in that it gives me something to do when I start going to a bad place. I truly love looking at everyone's pit bulls, it warms my heart. I do have a hard time handling he and Jack's loss. There is at least one time thru the day that I let the world catch up to me and stand in disbelief that they are gone. It's not real.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, it is never easy loosing a friend...R.I.P Cuda Run free at Rainbow Bridge!



american_pit13 said:


> Very gorgeous! I am a sucker for a B&W. RIP sweety.


LOL! Your a sucker for B&W/Brindle/Champagne/Red/Buckskin/Black/Chocolate :hammer:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Christian, I wish I had got to meet them, one day, like I said we will all do a jig  They were both awesome dogs, thank you again for sharing the pics and memories with us. Hugs

happy birthday Cuda, RIP sweeet boy


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sydney said:


> So sorry for your loss, it is never easy loosing a friend...R.I.P Cuda Run free at Rainbow Bridge!
> 
> LOL! Your a sucker for B&W/Brindle/Champagne/Red/Buckskin/Black/Chocolate :hammer:


Thank you, and boy could Cuda run. He was built for speed.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Very gorgeous! I am a sucker for a B&W. RIP sweety.


Thank you Holly, you are a very kind person! Cuda was the last pup left in the litter, and the breeder told me they were going to keep him because he was their first pick. Well, who knows if that was a sales pitch or not, but he was my first pick and turned out to be a sweet, gentle, loving dog who was ALWAYS at my side


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh Christian, I wish I had got to meet them, one day, like I said we will all do a jig  They were both awesome dogs, thank you again for sharing the pics and memories with us. Hugs
> 
> happy birthday Cuda, RIP sweeet boy


I really hope you're right Tye, if I don't get to see them again someday, well we just won't think that way. I guess I had better buy some dancing shoes for that jig! Happy B Day Cuckoo!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes my friend, dancing shoes would be good and WE will get to do that jig one day, cause you will see them again, never doubt that. Hugs


----------

